# Building Cedar Smokehouse Need help with heat source



## fuzzy01

Hi all 
My smoker is about half done and I am concerned about finding the right heat source. I am going to go eletric as I want control as I will use it mostly for making sausage and smoking fish but still want the ability to hit temp so I can smoke ribs and Brisket Any suggestions. I have attached pictures to date what I have completed hope to just about finish this weekend. still a lot of work to do

[ATTACHMENT=2007]image.jpg (1,367k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
[ATTACHMENT=2008]image.jpg (1,323k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
[ATTACHMENT=2009]image.jpg (1,233k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
[ATTACHMENT=2010]image.jpg (1,463k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
[ATTACHMENT=2011]image.jpg (1,492k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
[ATTACHMENT=2012]image.jpg (1,357k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
[ATTACHMENT=2013]image.jpg (1,385k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## fuzzy01

Sorry still learning to post here are the pics 














image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 8, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looking great! Look into the 1500 watt replacement element for Bradley smokers. Hook that up with an Aubern PID and you'll be set for sausage smoking.


----------



## fuzzy01

Thanks
I like the idea of the PID but do you think the 1500W will be enough to get me tempeture for smoking ribs etc


----------



## fuzzy01

Well I got a bit more done yesterday. It's taking some time to make sure it right


----------



## fuzzy01

image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 11, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 11, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looking at your build, insulated, I would think you could hit 225-250 with a 1500 watt burner. You are going to put some sort of fire proof material down around where the element is going to go right? 

You will need an air intake low and a an exhaust up high or you will end up with stagnant air and stale smoke.


----------



## fuzzy01

I am cutting holes tomorrow for lower pipe that would be capped for cold smoking and I have an 6" inch exit pipe with a damper that will be out the back about 5 inches from the top for the smoke stack. I was not aware that I would need a vent on the bottom. If I put a damper on the lower pipe would that be good. I was also going to put fire brick on the bottom can you suggest something else I could line the bottom with that would be fireproof. I wanted to get the inside done before I put the front and doors on.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yes you will need an air intake at the bottom and an exhaust at the top. This will create a draft that will make the air move, which will allow the stale smoke to escape. I wouldn't bother with a damper on the exhaust as you will want that open all of the time when smoking. Since you are going electric you really don't need a damper on the lower vent either since you aren't trying to control the fire with air. 

For vents you could use floor registers as others have done. Put in the sides at the lowest and highest points on the wall. 

Fire brick would work well. You will need it on the bottom and up the sides and door for a good foot.


----------



## fuzzy01

Thanks I will post pictures later today.  I am off to hardware store need to spend spend spend.LOL


----------



## fuzzy01

Thanks for the suggestions they worked well. I decided to use cement board for the heat box. I have my cold smoke port in and my smoke stack drilled and ready to go.


----------



## fuzzy01

image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Apr 12, 2015


----------



## fuzzy01

Hi all
Working too many weekends no time to build going through withdraws hopefully this weekend. Need to finish this project so I can get some yard work done


----------



## fuzzy01

Well I finally got some more work done this weekend on the smoker. I have our repair guy for our appliences making the element and temp control he is coming tomorrow to show it to me. I hope it works I will post it tomorrow to shadow all.


----------



## fuzzy01

image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 4, 2015


----------



## fuzzy01

Finally got back to work on the smoker last couple weekends almost done just have to trim out the back, put on the shingles and install element


----------



## fuzzy01

image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ May 20, 2015


----------



## lcibuilder45

Great loking smoker!

Have your tried it out yet? I'm thinking of building one smaller for cold smoking of Summer Sausage and smoked cheese. I would suggest putting dampers on the top stack along with the bottom I have a big Green egg and can get the tempature from 130 up to 700 degrees. I would also have tempature gages at each rack leval as the top will be hotter than the bottom and it will help with rotations of meats for uniform cooking time and temature.


----------



## cedar eater

That is a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## fuzzy01

Sorry it took so long to reply, thanks for the comments. I finally solved my heating problem I had to go to 2 1500 w elements and I have to run them off 2 separate plugs so I don't blow a breaker with  2 separate PID controllers it is unfortunate but it works great now I can run at 140F for smoking salmon and up to 225F no problem for hot smoking and everything in between.


----------



## fuzzy01

image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Aug 18, 2015


----------



## fuzzy01

image.jpg



__ fuzzy01
__ Aug 18, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks like you're off and smokin! Nice load of sausage!


----------



## tjdeerslayer37

This is impressive! I just might have to steal this design, might make it a bit smaller but the same idea.


----------



## Lubie40

fuzzy01 said:


> Sorry it took so long to reply, thanks for the comments. I finally solved my heating problem I had to go to 2 1500 w elements and I have to run them off 2 separate plugs so I don't blow a breaker with  2 separate PID controllers it is unfortunate but it works great now I can run at 140F for smoking salmon and up to 225F no problem for hot smoking and everything in between.



I know this is an older thread hoping to still get some information...

I am in the design stage on my plan and I was really surprised that you had to go with 2 elements. I am basically building mine for summer sausage so 185 would be a decent temp. With your insulation etc I was really hoping one would work. I might have to rethink what I am doing and go propane. :-( I like electric for many obvious reasons. what was your internal size? I think I can use rockwool and get an R15 would that be a better R value than you used?


----------

